# New skil Mag77lt



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Who's getting one?

http://www.skiltools.com/mag77lt/Pages/INDEX.aspx?WT.ac=Learn


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I ordered one, should be here middle of next week.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> I ordered one, should be here middle of next week.


Where from, amazon won't ship until May 1st


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Hope it's up to the challenge . Says its reborn baby . I will pick one up when my old one dies or I just give in to my needs of tools and equipment all the time . Just don't tell my wife I have a problem . :laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Call me crazy..... but sometimes.....too light is not right.:no:IMO 

BUT! I would like to try it out.:cheesygri


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

jhark123 said:


> Where from, amazon won't ship until May 1st


Local supplier, they've had one in their show room for close to a month. Cost 20 more bucks then amazon but I'll give them my business.

I'm hoping I like it, always been a circular saw guy due to weight. But I do have a older 77 when I need the power. Maybe this will flop me to the dark side


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Call me crazy..... but sometimes.....too light is not right.:no:IMO
> 
> BUT! I would like to try it out.:cheesygri


I'm not sure there is a variant of the worm drive I wouldn't buy 

-Skil hd77
-Skil hd77m w/bigfoot kit
-Bosch 1677m
-Dewalt wormie

They're all good :thumbup:

my favorite is the Bosch 1677m and the Skil w/bigfoot kit.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> Local supplier, they've had one in their show room for close to a month. Cost 20 more bucks then amazon but I'll give them my business.
> 
> I'm hoping I like it, always been a circular saw guy due to weight. But I do have a older 77 when I need the power. Maybe this will flop me to the dark side


If you don't like it I'll take it off your hands.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I couldn't see the saw hook on that thing, is it wide enough to hook on a TJI


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I lifted one at the JLC show in Providence. Nice and lightweight.

Not sure of the performance though.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Kent Whitten said:


> I lifted one at the JLC show in Providence. Nice and lightweight.
> 
> Not sure of the performance though.


I like light wieght, but as cprtfrk was saying at a certain point it might just be too light. When you have that much power it may have a tendency to jump at start up.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't think any worm drive is ever going to be in danger of being too light. I am going to let some of you guys who frame non stop put one through the ringer first and see if it turns out to be better built than that new dewalt worm drive ended up being before I put any money out.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

john5mt said:


> I don't think any worm drive is ever going to be in danger of being too light. I am going to let some of you guys who frame non stop put one through the ringer first and see if it turns out to be better built than that new dewalt worm drive ended up being before I put any money out.


I own two of the DeWalt wormdrives they are the chit! I'm all for light weight but at what cost? In order to make them lighter they are eliminating something somewhere.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

jhark123 said:


> If you don't like it I'll take it off your hands.


:laughing: one of my guys love wormdrives. So it will be used even if I'm not the one using it.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

john5mt said:


> I don't think any worm drive is ever going to be in danger of being too light..


Not a worm drive but DeWalt's first hypoid I felt was too light. AAANNND just a bad design. I kept it around a while but was sooooo very glad when I replaced it with a Mag77.

I felt the weight made it jumpy and hard to control a little bit. That's just me though.....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Not a worm drive but DeWalt's first hypoid I felt was too light. AAANNND just a bad design. I kept it around a while but was sooooo very glad when I replaced it with a Mag77.
> 
> I felt the weight made it jumpy and hard to control a little bit. That's just me though.....


I had that same hypoid, I wasn't to upset when it got stolen.

As for the new DeWalt wormdrive it has a lot good things about it, and I don't care too much for DeWalt chit otherwise. My lumberyard gave me one and I bought the other.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I had that same hypoid, I wasn't to upset when it got stolen.
> 
> As for the new DeWalt wormdrive it has a lot good things about it, and I don't care too much for DeWalt chit otherwise. My lumberyard gave me one and I bought the other.


There's some saying about a gift horse if I recall............


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Carpenter eyes already brought this saw up over here at our beloved WormDrive Thread http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/wormdrive-thread-108155/index54/#post1748757
That thread so great it's already got the video up:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> I own two of the DeWalt wormdrives they are the chit! I'm all for light weight but at what cost? In order to make them lighter they are eliminating something somewhere.


When I say they are the chit I mean they are a great saw just a little clarification.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> When I say they are the chit I mean they are a great saw just a little clarification.


So you like them and think theyre awesome :laughing:

I thought you hated them:blink:

I read a lot of reviews that had problems with them burning up in 30days or less.

It seems to be a QC problem. If you get a good one folks seem to love em, all the rest.....poop on a handle


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Yep I had 2 that burned up less than 30 days, but had them replaced and no problem since.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

john5mt said:


> So you like them and think theyre awesome :laughing:
> 
> I thought you hated them:blink:
> 
> ...


Please post the links to bad reviews I can't find one. For some reason you can find a lot ?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CanningCustom said:


> Yep I had 2 that burned up less than 30 days, but had them replaced and no problem since.


I work the hell out of mine framing. I've got three of them,not once have I had a problem, my guys are very hard on equipment too. Not to mention they come with a three year warranty.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CanningCustom said:


> Yep I had 2 that burned up less than 30 days, but had them replaced and no problem since.


The reason I have these is I kept burning up the skil. Twice there was a wire on the motor field that was touching the armature and as soon as it wore through the insulation that was all she wrote. It seems like since skil started making them in China they went to hell.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

I frame all day mostly everyday and believe it or not, we didn't really have a chance to be rough on them. One caught fire and the other burned up and let the magic smoke out. I bought both at the same time so maybe they had a shipment of "over looked" ones fly out. Like I said since they've been replaced I haven't had a problem. One if my guy uses it now. I am stuck on my makita mag hypoid


----------



## [email protected]#e (Jul 5, 2007)

Here goes skil ruining the wormdrive even more.damn near brings a tear to my eye. Last couple I bought used. The old 13 amp ones see the only ones that last.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey Toolwhore didnt i just meet you like a week ago talking Jay from Sungate?


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Timuhler said:


>


Make sense you would get one. I mean those jump shots one needs to be light with the tools.:laughing:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Man you get to test saws and air hose's/life lines...nice!


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

I think i need this saw more and more i see a picture of it


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

Review forthcoming.....

suffice to say, I really like the weight.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

geesh, I've got to start writing articles.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Timuhler said:


> Review forthcoming.....
> 
> suffice to say, I really like the weight.


I see that saw has all the marks on the bevel gage on the front like the Ridgid.
.............Yes I'm tweekin cause you've got one and I don't


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Damn, I think I'm going to buy one of them to check out


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I wonder if the guard can be removed easily. 

JUST KIDDING!


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks interesting 

Looking forward to the review tim


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> I wonder if the guard can be removed easily.
> 
> JUST KIDDING!


 Ya, they make a nice light 8 1/4" saw that way. :whistling


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

I just noticed. You're cutting with the wrong hand there tim


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry, I can't say the Dewalt saws that burned up on here were a "missed tool on a friday". My tool house has run a promo recently on the Dewalt worm drive and sold more than normal. With that more than normal sales run they have had more than normal come back and burned up in a week or two of run time.

I'll stick with the Makita Mag worm drive. It is light weight and works.


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

Where is the Dewalt made


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Jiffy, you and me buddy mag hypoids  all day long great saw.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

john5mt said:


> I just noticed. You're cutting with the wrong hand there tim


Some of us can cut with either hand, and some cuts are just easier left-handed. And some of us are just lefties.

I find that some cuts, like hips and jacks are easier pushing with my knuckles on the back of the motor instead of the handle, especially when they are +45 degrees.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

I am right handed and I cut my hips and jacks with my left hand. Was cutting a dual pitch hip today with makita mag hypoid. Cheek cuts were 56/33 degree. Had use a shim to get to 56 but I barely had to push


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

How did u figure the shim thickness??


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Just marked the 56 on the edge of the 2x set the saw to 51.5 ( as far as a mag hypoid will go) then just used a cedar shim, cut to suit.

Or you could do it then cheating way and cut your 33 first. Mark center of your cheek and set the saw back 90 and cut down the cheek. But that can sketchy on some cuts :whistling:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I just crank my saw over to 56º and cut:whistling:whistling


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I just crank my saw over to 56º and cut:whistling:whistling


I'd have to say that is the only down side to the mag hypoid I have found.


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

CanningCustom said:


> Just marked the 56 on the edge of the 2x set the saw to 51.5 ( as far as a mag hypoid will go) then just used a cedar shim, cut to suit.
> 
> Or you could do it then cheating way and cut your 33 first. Mark center of your cheek and set the saw back 90 and cut down the cheek. But that can sketchy on some cuts :whistling:


Been there, done that, not pretty. Kinda scary sometimes too. 
That was the best thing about the 8 1/4 Skill wd
I used to have a swing table on one of my skills that I put an 8" Marathon on. It was ok , but not great.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

StrongBuilding said:


> How did u figure the shim thickness??


It's always a scrap of 7/16" siding.:whistling

Or this:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I wonder if the new Skil dose a 60º bevel:whistling


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I wonder if the new Skil dose a 60º bevel:whistling


Description on Amazon says 53, prolly all you can get and still cut 1 1/2".


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

51.5 cuts 1 7/16 no?


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

what


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

JWilliams said:


> what


Who was that directed too? :blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

JWilliams said:


> what





CanningCustom said:


> Who was that directed too? :blink:


WHAT :blink:What:blink:


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I see that saw has all the marks on the bevel gage on the front like the Ridgid.
> .............Yes I'm tweekin cause you've got one and I don't


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Make sense you would get one. I mean those jump shots one needs to be light with the tools.:laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Nothing new to the rafter hook


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I wonder if the new Skil dose a 60º bevel:whistling


You know the speed square trick, right?

eh, sorry man...

...forgot who I was talking to, for a second. :2guns:

Don't mind me, I'm just gonna have another beer. :whistling:drink:


----------



## nicktools561 (May 29, 2013)

Wow did you take that picture with a camera phone?? It's so crisp!


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

I came home this evening to find my Mag77LT waiting for me (gotta love Amazon prime next day shipping!). I haven't powered it on yet, but it has a lot of great features that were absent from my ancient Milwaukee WD. I like the weight of it, and the construction of it seems to be of high quality. 

I'm a little unsure about the magnesium foot, though. I eyeballed the bottom edge of the foot and it looks like there's a slight downward camber to it. Both sides of the foot have this same amount of curvature, but since I've never owned a saw with a magnesium foot I'm unsure if this is normal or if I have a saw that has a factory defect. 

Tim, Nick or anyone else who owns this saw ... can you verify that your Mag77LT's base is the same or if it's perfectly flat?


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

I got a chance to take some quick pictures of the camber of Mag77LT foot. The pictures are in this thread for anyone who wants to see. I'm really hoping to get some feedback from other Mag77LT owners to see if their saws base plate are the same ... 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/skil-mag77-lt-design-factory-defect-136447/#post1792315


----------



## nicktools561 (May 29, 2013)

:blink: Where have you been? I have been checking the tracking day by day while I wait in suspense! What about the rest of you all?


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

nicktools561 said:


> :blink: Where have you been? I have been checking the tracking day by day while I wait in suspense! What about the rest of you all?


Stalker


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

PlumbBob^2Pants said:


> I came home this evening to find my Mag77LT waiting for me (gotta love Amazon prime next day shipping!). I haven't powered it on yet, but it has a lot of great features that were absent from my ancient Milwaukee WD. I like the weight of it, and the construction of it seems to be of high quality.
> 
> I'm a little unsure about the magnesium foot, though. I eyeballed the bottom edge of the foot and it looks like there's a slight downward camber to it. Both sides of the foot have this same amount of curvature, but since I've never owned a saw with a magnesium foot I'm unsure if this is normal or if I have a saw that has a factory defect.
> 
> Tim, Nick or anyone else who owns this saw ... can you verify that your Mag77LT's base is the same or if it's perfectly flat?


I'll look tomorrow, but I think its fine.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

PlumbBob^2Pants said:


> I got a chance to take some quick pictures of the camber of Mag77LT foot. The pictures are in this thread for anyone who wants to see. I'm really hoping to get some feedback from other Mag77LT owners to see if their saws base plate are the same ...
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/skil-mag77-lt-design-factory-defect-136447/#post1792315


I checked and ours is just fine.


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

Timuhler said:


> I checked and ours is just fine.


Thanks for checking and posting back, Tim. The replacement that Amazon sent out to me was perfect .... seems like a great saw so far.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

So now that this saw has been out for awhile, whats the verdict on it?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Carpenter eyes said:


> So now that this saw has been out for awhile, whats the verdict on it?


Gimmie Gimmie Gimmie!


----------



## PlumbBob^2Pants (Oct 10, 2009)

Carpenter eyes said:


> So now that this saw has been out for awhile, whats the verdict on it?


Initial impression .... two thumbs us! :thumbup:

Dust placement is good ...guard is smooth on bevel cuts ..... awesome power. Longevity and durability will ultimately be what makes or breaks this saw (no pun intended). Seems to be solid so far, though.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

So no one has burned one up yet?


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Im gonna give it another 6 months before i really commit. As bad as i want one one. I wanna see how they hold up


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm hanging on to my Bosch 1677m, 13.5lbs, and still strong after 10 years...


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Sure looks nice. I'm not in need but I might just get lol


----------



## ACS1 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been running the 77lt for the last week or so.

Right out of the box, the plate was dead on 90 degrees to the blade. The plate on mine is straight, and (until the black paint wears off) it slides very smoothly. The angle gauge is marked for every degree, instead of every 5, which is nice. The guard is very smooth, but probably because it's not all gunked up with sawdust yet.

Every once in a while I notice that it's slightly lighter, Otherwise it feels and performs just like my trusty Bosch WD.





Hasn't blown up yet :thumbup:


----------



## ACS1 (Feb 13, 2009)

m1911 said:


> I'm hanging on to my Bosch 1677m, 13.5lbs, and still strong after 10 years...


I just turned my Bosch into a 10 1/4" bigfoot, after getting the LT. Mine's also still running strong after 10 years of use.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ACS1 said:


> I've been running the 77lt for the last week or so.
> 
> Right out of the box, the plate was dead on 90 degrees to the blade. The plate on mine is straight, and (until the black paint wears off) it slides very smoothly. The angle gauge is marked for every degree, instead of every 5, which is nice. The guard is very smooth, but probably because it's not all gunked up with sawdust yet.
> 
> ...


Does it have indents at 22.5 and 45 on the angle gauge like the new DeWalt wormdrive?


----------



## ACS1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Does it have indents at 22.5 and 45 on the angle gauge like the new DeWalt wormdrive?


There's no love for the 22.5 on this saw. You have to find it yourself. It has a stop at 45, no indents.


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

CanningCustom said:


> Nothing new to the rafter hook


There is one new thing- I just picked this up with a bag and shirt when the Skil reps were at my local Lowe's (after arriving to Depot when they were packing for the Lowe's trip..) and spoke with them. The size of the hook is pretty much the same but they integrated it into the casing because they found that over time, the screws and everything holding the hook to the body tended to come loose. Now there are no more screws to come loose. 



ACS1 said:


> I've been running the 77lt for the last week or so.
> 
> Right out of the box, the plate was dead on 90 degrees to the blade. The plate on mine is straight, and (until the black paint wears off) it slides very smoothly. The angle gauge is marked for every degree, instead of every 5, which is nice. The guard is very smooth, but probably because it's not all gunked up with sawdust yet.
> 
> ...


Crap. I'm normally SUPER OCD/CDO about these things and I guess I was in such a rush on this patch job the other day that it totally skipped my mind to check the squareness of all the angles on my new one. I'll check it this weekend. The thing cuts like butter and sounds like a fine tuned fighter jet, both on and winding down compared to a couple of my older worm drives though. Hope it's all square because man, that would be annoying as  to me.

Additionally- I couldn't believe the weight difference 4 pounds makes. I pick up stuff that may be between 5-10 pounds all the time, feels like nothing, so when I tried this out, I was expecting not any drastic change, but it's definitely there. Also a big fan of the relocation of the blade lock button and the integration of the wrench into the foot.


----------

